# Help! Quick! Frog not eating!



## mavhammer45

I went away for 2 weeks and let my friend watch my frog, when I got back the frog was VERY skinny. I put him in a small delli cup with some flies, he is not eating and he does not have much longer, any suggestions on what I can do?


----------



## cairo11

delicup=too small and stressful
put him in a sterillite shoebox. moist paper towel and a few film cans and only a few flies. maybe get his fecals tested when or if you get some on that paper towel. keep him away from other frogs if you have others and just try not to add stress if its something to do with stress


----------



## cairo11

also, itd help to know what type of frog you have. ? sterilize the shoebox and film cans if you go out to a cvs or walgreens photolab to get them. paper towels, go for 7th generation. walmart or your nearest grocery store should carry them


----------



## frogface

Try springs and a few flies. Not a lot of either. Slowly eat him back up to weight. You could also grab some maggots from a ff culture and see if he'll eat some of those.

Then go punch your friend in the head.


----------



## mavhammer45

he just watches the flies crawl around not even tryingf to eat


----------



## frogface

What about springtails?

I had a froglet so skinny I thought he was going to die. He was being bullied in his tank. So I moved him out to his own 10g, and fed him springtails. He was so weak he could barely move, so I'd drop just a few springs at his feet. He'd eat a few of those before they scattered off. Then I'd drop a few more, and so on, until he had a decent meal. I did this every night for, I dunno, maybe a week, until he was able to take small flies. 

Then I'd just give him a few at time. When they are already stressed and skinny, you don't want them stressing more with too many flies crawling around.

He lived and now he's an active, normal sized, frog.


----------



## mavhammer45

well now he is in a shoebox, the papertowls hes just watching the flies, he lets them crawl on him, I htink hes going to go guys.


----------



## frogface

Can you move the flies out? Put some leaves or something in there for cover and leave him alone until the morning. Then try a few springs in the morning.


----------



## mavhammer45

He wont even eat springs.


----------



## frogface

I'd just leave him be for a bit. Let him chill out. He might have added stress from being moved.


----------



## mavhammer45

okay, almost when I gave up he attempted to eat a fly. I'm knocking the flies out so they cant move away.


----------



## frogface

mavhammer45 said:


> okay, almost when I gave up he attempted to eat a fly. I'm knocking the flies out so they cant move away.


Yay!


----------



## cairo11

as crazy as this may sound. put the shoebox in the closet and keep it in the dark for a few days....I can almost guarantee he will bounce back. put a small small piece of banana in there to keep the ffs from crawling on him.....and just let him be for a few days as you opening and closing,picking and moving shoebox will stress him out more....


----------



## mavhammer45

OMG, he ate a fly!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## cairo11

thats what Im talking about....let him relax in a nice and dark closet....sometimes them looking at our big ugly faces freaks them out a little more than they should be...hahah. dont forget that piece of banana as it will keep those little ffs away from him and easier for him to go and chow on


----------



## mavhammer45

I Love you guys. I dont know if he can make it but hes attempting to eat and sometimes eating.


----------



## cairo11

If hes eating, hes gonna make it....a sick frog most times cant even make an effort if it tried...your buddy might have stressed him out doing the wrong things to care for him. Does he keep darts?


----------



## Ed

Anytime you yank a frog out of it's cage place it into a delicup and then into a shoebox, it is going to take a significant period of time to begin feeding particularly when you are staring at it or opening and closing the lid frequently. 

As for keeping it away from it's tankmates.. if it has a parasite, they have it too... unless there was a lot of competition or aggression then it is often better to leave the frog in the enclosure and feed it than it is to yank it out and subject it to repeated stressors when it may not have the metabolic resources to deal with the stress. 

I have to add that I am surprised that a frog lost condition in two weeks... 

Ed


----------



## Golden State Mantellas

Ed said:


> I have to add that I am surprised that a frog lost condition in two weeks...
> 
> Ed


I agree, unless there is some underlying condition, ie. parasites. Is the frog WC or CB and has it ever been seen by a vet or had a fecal done?

Also, what species of frog is this?


----------



## mavhammer45

I the frog passed away last night, when I had fecals it was parasites, his other mates had fecals and they are all good. We are keeping careful watch over the tank mates. Fortunetely I found eggs in my Leuc tank.


----------



## Ed

mavhammer45 said:


> I the frog passed away last night, when I had fecals it was parasites, his other mates had fecals and they are all good. We are keeping careful watch over the tank mates. Fortunetely I found eggs in my Leuc tank.


 
When looking at parasites, frogs can pass a number of clean fecals before one shows up positive, this is why quarantine situations at Zoos typically require more than one clean fecal (often 3 seven days apart) and a minimum time line. It isn't uncommon for the immune system of a frog to help control the parasites (which is why you can have negative fecals), but when something stresses the frog it can decline. 

Ed


----------

